# Water Flavouring Idea for Cats, Please read!



## JohnCat (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi

My cat became blocked up with struvite crystals from years of eating dry food and had to have a few operations to unblock him, I found out this is because basically he wasn't getting enough moisture in his diet.

Although my cat and most cats have access to fresh water daily, they don't naturally drink it as in the wild they get most of their moisture from hunting their food. Even dehydrated cats may not drink water.

To get my cat to drink more I mixed a small amount of tuna water or chicken broth into his water bowl and he goes mad for it and drinks loads. Now I know this isn't ideal because it is only possible if you are eating chicken or fish etc and have some left over and also because they aren't ideal as they can have too much salt or other ingredients which cats shouldn't consume.

On that basis I want to create a safe water flavouring to encourage cats to drink more water. I wondered if anyone had any idea if there is currently anything like this on the market and if you think it is a good idea or not? If you would buy it? or any other feedback!

Thanks for reading! 

John


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't have any great suggestions as to how you might formulate the product but, yes, I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## JohnCat (Apr 4, 2014)

That's good to know, thanks!


----------



## Temperance (Jun 23, 2013)

Mine drinks loads when we've had to add rescue remedy but don't think its suitable for long term use. I make sure I add water to her wet food.


----------



## JohnCat (Apr 4, 2014)

Temperance said:


> Mine drinks loads when we've had to add rescue remedy but don't think its suitable for long term use. I make sure I add water to her wet food.


Thanks for the input, never heard of rescue remedy but just had a look now. It's the one in the small bottle right with the special tip for dripping it out? Do you add it to the water?

Hmm, if I can create something similar but all it did was flavour the water then if the ingredients are right it should be safe for long term use too.

thanks!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

My cat used to love water that vegetables had been boiled in, especially peas!


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd use it. Ours has never been seen to take even a sip of water since moving from dry to wet food. It would be nice to see him drink something, although I trust the change in his diet is already protecting him against any risk of dehydration. He's not interested in chicken broth or tuna water. Pea-water sounds worth a go.


----------



## BennyBear (Mar 5, 2014)

You could try getting a really little bit (no more than 1/2 teaspoon max. I'd say) of the jelly or gravy from wet cat food, pour a little boiling water over it and stir it until it's melted, then top up with cold water to bring it to room temperature. That way there is still a hint of flavour, but it is mostly just water.

This used to work with my dog every time. I did it with liver pate though because he adored that. I know cat's and dogs are quite different with what they can and can't eat, so not sure if that would be suitable, does anyone know?
The pate always disolved pretty well, never tried it with the gravy/jelly, but it might work?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Another thought, John, if it would be possible to add some tooth protection into it?


----------



## Chrusby (Mar 21, 2014)

I was concerned that my cats weren't getting enough water too as we were feeding them dry all the time, so I had a mooch about on this forum and saw loads of posts about cats only getting their moisture from wet food...

So I now give my cats 3 wet meals a day, even though 84% of the meal is moisture, I still put about 2 - 3 tablespoons of water in the meal as well and my cats lap it right up... bowl is empty, all the water has been taken in with the moist food and now they are peeing like racehorses, which suits me fine!

Anyway, that is how I get my cats to get their water intake. I do also leave a bowl of fresh water out as well, which they often sip from every now and again, but as cats don't have a thirst drive I don't expect the bowl to get emptied, it is just there if they fancy a slurp.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine hardly used to drink either, despite being on an all wet/raw diet with added water. I then purchased the Lucky Kitty ceramic fountain, and now they drink like fishes! It's amazing just how much water they get through a day, drinking an average of about 30-50 mls daily on top of all their wet.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow Carly that's amazing. We're in the same situation - all wet/raw and a Lucky Kitty fountain... but he won't touch it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really? I don't know if my addition of coloidal silver to the water does anything, but when i first add it, they drink like mad!


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Coloidal silver?! I'd never heard of it but it sounds v interesting. Do you add it for a specific reason or just to improve the quality of the water?


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

Rosie has 2 Cat Mate water fountains but doesn't use either of them as she is on a complete raw food diet and gets all her daily moisture from this.

OP I am not aware of anything on the market that flavours water to encourage dry fed cats to drink more water. You could boil some chicken and use the broth (water the chicken is boiled in) when cold to see if this helps, or perhaps change your cats diet to a wet/raw food diet, the worst wet food is better for a cat than the best dry food.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It stops that horrible slime from forming in the bottom of the water bowls. It kills bacteria and is beneficial in stopping them coming down with anything.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

The more I read the better it sounds. Thanks for the tip. Can I ask where you get yours from?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

John, as you have noticed some cats like chicken broth, and don't mind it quite weak. I have also found that those who don't like chicken broth like beef broth, turkey broth, or lamb broth. So several choices, and it is just a matter of buying cheap cuts of meat, boiling, simmering, cooling, refrigerating and skimming. Then freezing the broth in ice cube trays, so they can be defrosted in the microwave as needed. 

So my suggestion would be to go with the home-made broth idea, just plain meat and water to make it, no salt or other flavourings. I think this is very important, not to be tempted to add anything to it which might put the cat off it. 

If you were to market it as a frozen product, in little disposable plastic or paper ice cube trays I can see it catching on and selling. I'd buy some, as it would save me the chore of making the broth at home, which I do every couple of weeks.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CoCoTrio said:


> Coloidal silver?! I'd never heard of it but it sounds v interesting. Do you add it for a specific reason or just to improve the quality of the water?


CCT, it is an antimicrobial, antifungal substance which has been found to be helpful in the treatment of certain feline conditions. Though it should not be used where there is liver disease, (or suspected liver problems) as apparently adverse side effects have been reported.

I understand it is usually regarded as being like a homeopathic or alternative treatment, which is all to the good, as no nasty chemicals are involved.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

chillminx said:


> So several choices, and it is just a matter of buying cheap cuts of meat, boiling, simmering, cooling, refrigerating and skimming. Then freezing the broth in ice cube trays, so they can be defrosted in the microwave as needed.


Sorry for sounding like a dumbass 
But do you cut up the meat before boiling? What ratio of meat to water is required? And how long do you boil for? By skimming do you mean taking off the surface of fat on the surface before freezing?
One last thing... how often do you offer this to your cats? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Malt such as Gimpet Malt soft paste might dissolve in warm water! it's great for their tummies and helps them to excrete fur balls instead of vomiting them up! Not all cats like it! mine will lick a little off my finger...when she's in the mood!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Another thought, John, if it would be possible to add some tooth protection into it?


Would Logic dissolve in water


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I make my own.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i freze small portions of goats milk and add water once defrosted , susie loved it ankhie not so keen but they will drink from the dripping tap as well , no dry in bowls just hand treats , and they too pee like racehorses lol, that made me laugh


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Depending on where you live your water can be hard, soft or very chlorinated - all of these are bound to affect the water taste 

Our water falls into the latter category - it's horrible as when I run the shower, I can actually smell the chlorine (and I have a terrible sense of smell & didn't smell off milk a couple of days ago so it must be strong!)

I had the water authority check it when I moved in & they said it's within limits & is because there's no cold water tanks here so the chlorine doesn't settle & diserpate before it's used

I lived on a farm before coming here (no such thing as chlorination there!) so thought it was maybe that I wasn't used to it

7 years later, I still notice the smell 


Neither Ben or Maisie will drink the water from the tap (and yet the WA say it's fine ) - so they had / have bottled water 

Both cats would always choose to drink from the dogs bowls so ... they now have bottled too  - and drink a lot more 

Might be worth a try for some - they only get the cheap value stuff but it does seem to make a difference


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Would Logic dissolve in water


I already use a water additive that's supposed to help their teeth. I was suggesting to OP that an additive aimed at making water more appealing to cats could also have the benefit of helping their teeth.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Neither Ben or Maisie will drink the water from the tap (and yet the WA say it's fine ) - so they had / have bottled water
> 
> Both cats would always choose to drink from the dogs bowls so ... they now have bottled too  - and drink a lot more
> 
> Might be worth a try for some - they only get the cheap value stuff but it does seem to make a difference


I think I'd be very careful with bottled water, some can have a high mineral content that isn't necessarily good for out pets.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

ForeverHome said:


> I think I'd be very careful with bottled water, some can have a high mineral content that isn't necessarily good for out pets.


I'm sure that's right BUT the value stuff is mains tap water that is then put through a filtration system so it's got nothing extra in than what comes out your tap - and hopefully less impurities


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> I'm sure that's right BUT the value stuff is mains tap water that is then put through a filtration system so it's got nothing extra in than what comes out your tap - and hopefully less impurities


That's what I thought, at 15p a bottle or so


----------



## JohnCat (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone for your suggestions so far, I have read them all and taken note of everything, You all have great ideas to be honest! If only cats weren't so fussy!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> do you cut up the meat before boiling? What ratio of meat to water is required? And how long do you boil for? By skimming do you mean taking off the surface of fat on the surface before freezing?
> One last thing... how often do you offer this to your cats?


If I am using chicken drumsticks I cook them whole. If beef or lamb bits I only cut it to fit in the saucepan. Turkey drumstick, I cut to fit in the saucepan.

Use a large saucepan, put in enough cold water to cover the meat. Put lid on, bring to boil, then reduce heat and simmer for about one and quarter to one and a half hours.

Once cooked, strain off liquid into pyrex jug/bowl. (feed the meat to the cats) When cool refrigerate overnight, skim fat off surface next day (and keep to use in cooking or to add to raw meat for cats), and put remaining liquid/jelly into ice cube trays, or little freezer pots.

My cats are on a wet and raw food diet (no dry food). I offer them the warmed broth once or sometimes twice a day.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

carly87 said:


> I make my own.


Respect!! :thumbup1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

I have trouble with my ragdoll not drinking enough water and he has ckd, which I am assuming was caused because of his lack of water and he would eat dry food. for a while and even now every now and again I either give him white fish in water raw or cooked. he drinks the water and it shouldn't harm him as there is no salt in it. I am lucky in the respect that my other cats will eat the fish and jack has the water. the vet has agreed it is a good idea


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

chillminx said:


> If I am using chicken drumsticks I cook them whole. If beef or lamb bits I only cut it to fit in the saucepan. Turkey drumstick, I cut to fit in the saucepan.
> 
> Use a large saucepan, put in enough cold water to cover the meat. Put lid on, bring to boil, then reduce heat and simmer for about one and quarter to one and a half hours.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much CM :thumbup: I'm glad I asked because I wouldn't have simmered it for that long if I was guessing


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Why not just add a filtration system to your cold water supply .... We had one in a house we rented ( hard water & Chlorinated) Was really good .... Looking at having it done here ( own house) .... Sometimes our cold water smells like raw bleach ...... Now i won't drink that , so why should my cats be subjected to it .... Thing is it is intermittent ..... What the hell is that all about ..... ????? .... and waffling


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> I already use a water additive that's supposed to help their teeth. I was suggesting to OP that an additive aimed at making water more appealing to cats could also have the benefit of helping their teeth.


Ooh what do you use FH as I have been wanting a recommendation for a while now, thank you


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CoCoTrio said:


> Respect!! :thumbup1:


CCT - you might find this interesting

How to make COLLOIDAL SILVER (Easy)

The method uses distilled water, and I must say my experience was that when I gave my cats distilled water to drink at one point in the past they did much prefer it to ordinary tap water. Later I switched to filtered water, which perhaps they do not like as much as the distilled water.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I invested in a CS generator as I make so much of it. The housemate already had a water distiller, so we're doing well between us!


----------

